# Anyone go sharking tonight?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I posted a topic this morning..... or thought I did until now lol, anyone out at the beach tonight sharkin? Or anyone want to go tomorrow night?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Going to be soaking some old ray off of sykes while sharking tonight GB side.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Going to be soaking some old ray off of sykes while sharking tonight GB side.


Might come out there, we really need to get a friggin kayak


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I might try this week. If I go I can PM you. I have a yak too


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Might come out there, we really need to get a friggin kayak


sounds good, and for real!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Check craigslist for a yak. You don't need anything crazy. Unless you plan on using it for fishing too. But I got my yak for free. Is it a $1200 kayak? Nope don't need it. I bartered with a guy and walked away with a yak. It floats and gets my bait out there. That's all I need.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had an OC frenzy for 10+ years I think it was 299$ when I bought it new I think they are a little more now. It is a great safe yak for the beach cuts through waves I have taken it 2 miles out wouldn't recommend it for off shore fishing all the time but we take it 500-700 yards out all the time. It is tough as nails been chewed on by two dogs over the years and still works great. I have no problem running baits in heavy surf with it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you have a group you always go with or always text to see if they want to go then go in on a yak. Keep it at someone's house and have an agreement that anyone can use it at any time. A yak is probably the best thing I got recently. Just having the yak gives me motivation to go sharking. It makes me more optimistic about a big one coming around.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> If you have a group you always go with or always text to see if they want to go then go in on a yak. Keep it at someone's house and have an agreement that anyone can use it at any time. A yak is probably the best thing I got recently. Just having the yak gives me motivation to go sharking. It makes me more optimistic about a big one coming around.


I'm gonna start bartering around here soon, I'm gonna get me another set up to here soon


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ill be getting another yak at the end of this month. I just sold my top sitter a month back because I lost alot of gear in it. Anyone had luck with sharpnose lately?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

anybody is welcome to use my yak anytime!! haha. that is, if you are man enough!! I think im the only person comfortable in that thing when there is even a little bit of wave activity!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bloodhawk762x39 said:


> Ill be getting another yak at the end of this month. I just sold my top sitter a month back because I lost alot of gear in it. Anyone had luck with sharpnose lately?


Have not seen a sharpnose in a couple months. UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I would be there but i got robbed. Thankfully they didn't get my rods and reels but they did get my tackle box and about 700 worth of tackle.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Chris sorry to hear that, I hate thieves


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Hate to hear that, Chris...that's just about the worst feeling ever! Lemme know if ya wanna go out Saturday if its nice. Finally got a day off! Ill spot ya with what tackle I've got. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

chris gatorfan said:


> i would be there but i got robbed. Thankfully they didn't get my rods and reels but they did get my tackle box and about 700 worth of tackle.


 sharkbait!!!!!!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> sharkbait!!!!!!!


 
x2!!


----------

